# 20-60% Off Store Wide at 4CRS Black Friday + Saturday Sale!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Black Friday sale is on! We had a major rush this morning, so sorry for any phone calls we didn't get to. Things have slowed down a bit, so try calling again if you couldn't get thru.

A lot of interest in drytops and drysuits. We currently have GMERs & T3s in Small and GFE's in LG & XL. We are down to only Women's drytops in SM and LG. 

But we've got a ton of great deals left on other stuff, so give us a call or stop by! We'll be posting some specific deals later in the day and tomorrow so stay tuned to our Facebook page for some great deals!!!

If you're looking for a River Surf SUP, we've got some really killer deals on Badfish Cobras, Glide Sesh and a Starboard Impossible! Also lots of flatwater and touring SUPs as well!

Sale prices are on in-stock items only to clarify.


----------

